# Brazilian Salmon Pink Birdeater (Lasiodora parahybana )



## Buspirone (Mar 17, 2003)

Anybody have an L. parahybana? I've considering this as my next(2nd) tarantula. I heard they are pretty active and always doing something. I like hear what actual owners say about them. Thanks!


----------



## Nixy (Mar 17, 2003)

Our parahybana is fairly active. A little bulldozer about two and a have inches in size.
She stopped eating yesterday and walled up the entrance to her burrow.
But her baldy spot is still pink and she still has a Small opening in and out.
So I don't know if she's comoing up for a moult or just being antiscocial.
But she's out of his burrow prowling around quite often, especialy at night usualy.
Has a bit of an attitude already, but is still handleable at this time, but very skittish quick and flighty.
She is a Tremendous eater that just gobbles Everything that hits her substrate.
I would recomend them as they are Very nice looking as adults and just interesting all around as they grow.
Least in my humbe opinion.


----------



## JacenBeers (Mar 17, 2003)

These are possibly one of the best display tarantulas and best new world species to keep overall in my opinion. THey are very hardy and they eat voraciously. THey can get very big and healthy because of this great appetite. THey readily take live and dead vertabrate prey and they grow incredibly fast.  THey also get very big and they arent show so you can always see them. I love this spider.


----------



## vulpina (Mar 17, 2003)

I've had my parahybana for a few years now and she is a great display animal, almost never hides.  Not overly aggressive either, does tend to flick alot of hairs.  Mine is 8' or so and a very good feeder.  A really nice addition to any spider collection.

Andy


----------



## pategirl (Mar 17, 2003)

I bought a 3.5" female L. parahybana for $25 at the reptile show around here. She's molted since, and is a whole inch bigger. I remember thinking when I got her, "They call this pink?". She was fairly unimpressive and mouse brown in color. I bought her anyway, and now she's one of my favorites. Her hairs are terribly itchy to me, but otherwise she's a very calm spider. I haven't seen a bit of bad temper from her yet, but I'm sure I will as she gets bigger. Here's a pic:


----------



## The_Phantom (Mar 17, 2003)

Shes cute, I like the way shes.,...uh,....spreading her....spinnerettes.....


----------



## Buspirone (Mar 17, 2003)

That's a really good looking Tarantula....I think I may buy a spiderling  but there is a reptile show near me so I'll see what they have first.


----------



## Cowshark (Mar 17, 2003)

> Shes cute, I like the way shes.,...uh,....spreading her....spinnerettes.....


Given enough time, any thread can degenerate into spider porn.

Lovely spider, btw.


----------



## Buspirone (Mar 17, 2003)

OK....So which of the online dealers would you guy's  recommend??


----------



## rapunzel (Mar 18, 2003)

*I have one!*

I actually took a pic of it with a nickel for size comparison...but I need to reinstall my camera software before i can download and show everyone what a hard time it gave me, getting my nickel back!


----------



## Buspirone (Mar 18, 2003)

Are they difficult to raise from a 1/2" sling?? I've been looking and the price for larger specimens is rather steep. I would rather make an order and get a few new T's at once than to pay for just one and the shipping charges. Thanks!


----------



## rapunzel (Mar 18, 2003)

*i didnt get mine as a little sling BUT*

I wouldnt think that they would be any harder than any other sling..Mine grew pretty quick within one molt since I got it..I paid 25 for it , it hasnt given me any problems, eats great, comes out of its burrow readily...as this pict shows, when I dropped a nickel in to compare sizes:


----------



## rapunzel (Mar 18, 2003)

*it of course, then didnt want me*

to have the nickel back...threatening and raising those legs up..LOL...


----------



## The_Phantom (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cowshark _
> *Given enough time, any thread can degenerate into spider porn.
> 
> Lovely spider, btw. *


I _wasnt_ trying to talk like spider porn ! I really _do_ like the way she has them spread open. It just sounded wierd. What I like about A.Avics is the way they keep their spinnerets down all the time instead of tucked up against their abdomen. I really wasnt trying to sound pornish! Sorry if it came across that way. :S


----------



## JacenBeers (Mar 18, 2003)

HEre is a pic of the underside of my 7 inch L parahybana:







Here is a picture of her from back in September when she killed and devoured an anole. She was still very small at this time. ABout 3 inches probably. She ismuch bigger since then after molting 3 times.


----------



## Buspirone (Mar 18, 2003)

It looks like that anole is wearing a tarantula for a hat.


----------



## JacenBeers (Mar 18, 2003)

Yeah it sorta does but how many hats do you wear poke you in the eye like that?


----------



## The_Phantom (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JacenBeers _
> *Yeah it sorta does but how many hats do you wear poke you in the eye like that? *


=D


----------



## Buspirone (Mar 18, 2003)

How much do they eat full grown......will they still eat crickets??


----------



## Cowshark (Mar 19, 2003)

> I wasnt trying to talk like spider porn ! I really do like the way she has them spread open. It just sounded wierd. What I like about A.Avics is the way they keep their spinnerets down all the time instead of tucked up against their abdomen. I really wasnt trying to sound pornish! Sorry if it came across that way. :S


Oh, no, I was just teasing.  Really, it says more about my pervy mind that I first thought of porn.  But yeah, it is cool how they keep their spinnerets.


----------



## Vys (Mar 19, 2003)

I haven't seen any appetite or nice colours since I got my Parahybana like 5.5 weeks ago, before yesterday that is. They're so beautiful when they go from potato-brown to black, dark and pink! 
So now finally I might see her actually eat her food, not kick hairs at it. These cockroaches I've been keeping have been growing fairly large as of late, and I can't wait to introduce them to someone with loong legs now ánd rather small abdomen


----------



## ACoopBB24 (Mar 19, 2003)

*luv 'em*

i love my L. parahybana...she is probably my favorite T that i have... i got her when she was about 3/4"... she is about 2- 2.5" now and she eats like a horse! She is out a ton of the time and is a beauty(at least to me) even at this size. I definitely recommend getting one and im sure u will love it. I just cant wait till it gets huge and i can start feeding her vertabrates...lol.... good luck


one more thing to add..... i dont know if any of yall have seen this before or not.... but when i got her and recieved her birth certificate... it said that she was hatched on September 11, 2001...... just a little spooky!


----------



## Buspirone (Mar 19, 2003)

I've seen an online dealer who has slings listed for 7 dollars each.....I was contemplating getting 2 or 3 and raising them in jars.

How long did it take to grow from 3/4" to the 2"+ size?? Thanks!


----------



## Joy (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Buspirone _
> *How much do they eat full grown......will they still eat crickets?? *


IME they will eat about anything they can get!  I feed my adults once a week, usually a superworm, with pinkie mice as an occasional variation.

Joy


----------



## Arachnopuppy (Mar 19, 2003)

L. parahybana is one of my favorite species just because of their appetite.  I have 3 and I love feeding them.  Ok, feeding time.


----------



## ancientscout (Jan 15, 2006)

*See new post on L. Parahybana*

Please see my new post on a newly arrived Salmon Pink birdeater. <edit> 

Everything everyone said here seems true of mine. The only difference is that mine does not seem interested in burrowing at this point. She sits right out on top so as to not miss any of the action. 
Ancientscout


----------



## Cory Loomis (Jan 15, 2006)

I have four L. parahybana, and they are great tarantulas for lots of reasons.  They stay out.  They eat like pigs.  They get big.  They are hardy.  And the list goes on.  Get a couple of small ones (.5 inch or so) and raise them up.  That's half the fun.  It won't take long.  I purchased two .25 inch slings that are in the 5 inch range after just over a year.  I'm raising two more little ones now.


----------



## solaceofwinter (Jan 16, 2006)

Ive got one i bought from swifts @ 1/4" has molted twice in about 2.5 months, not real big gains yet but it is growing. eats pretty good for its size, not hard at all to care for. at this size i usually feed mealworm parts or cricket legs. cant get pinheads locally. doing great though.


----------



## Gesticulator (Jan 16, 2006)

I received my L parahybana as a mistake, actually. It was a little bit of a sling last March. In the 10 months that I have had it (couldn't sex it yet), it has grown to about 4 inches. It is always "out" and struts around its enclosure. It has a hide , but seldom uses it. It is fast but this one is not very defensive.


----------



## Jmadson13 (Jan 16, 2006)

solaceofwinter said:
			
		

> Ive got one i bought from swifts @ 1/4" has molted twice in about 2.5 months, not real big gains yet but it is growing. eats pretty good for its size, not hard at all to care for. at this size i usually feed mealworm parts or cricket legs. cant get pinheads locally. doing great though.


congrats on the new addition. These are really cool spiders and care is farely strait forward.


----------



## roberto (Jan 16, 2006)

*.*

Got mine as a 1/4" freebie and it has molted once in the 2months that i got it.  It is currently still less than 1/2" but it has sealed itself into its burrow and is refusing food, so, molt is imminent.
Mine is a great eater and will take down crickets its size and larger.


----------



## solaceofwinter (Jan 16, 2006)

mine never webbed or anything, just turned black all over and i knew it was time. feeding doesnt seem to stop it and it usually molts overnight like the rest of my t's. yours webs?


----------



## trisha2327 (Jan 13, 2012)

rapunzel said:


> to have the nickel back...threatening and raising those legs up..LOL...



that is so cute! LOL


----------

